# Marlin model 981T bolt action rifle.



## bowhunter627 (Oct 17, 2012)

I recently bought a marlin bolt action 22. at a gun show, and i figured i'd see what the guys on here thought about this rifle?:thumbup:


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

marlin generally makes good stuff, i dont remember firing one of these, pics?


----------



## bowhunter627 (Oct 17, 2012)

I can not add pictures, i will soon though.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

*Marlin XT22TR*

.........


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)




----------

